# Furs wanted



## RoyalOaksRanch (Nov 14, 2003)

I am wanting to get some critters to practice mounting (taxidermy) 
Weasels, gray fox, raccoons, coyote, badger muskrat, mink, beaver etc. full or 3/4, Legs with all pads and claws must be intact, or if its a shoulder cape obviously dont need all that...
If you are too far from Calif Ill need them to be already dry tanned. (not just salted and air dried, I mean actually dry tanned ready to rehydrate and mount) 
If you are close to Calif I can take wet tanned or raw. Must be frozen and sent in an ice chest (walmart styro ones are really cheap) 
Also let me know if you are IN Calif. As in order to buy raw furs from my own state I have to get a dealers license. If its tanned I dont need a license...Figure THAT one out LOL
Ears, lips, eyes and nose must be split unless they are sent whole body frozen. 
If you have anything in your freezer from last season that is fine. Id prefer winter furs. but summer fur is okay for smaller specimens. 
Basically looking for some relatively cheap stuff to practice on. 
Please list what you have, what you want for it including the shipping to 95252. And I will look it up to see if I can legally have it here in Calif. For example red fox are illegal here .... 
All critters must have proper tags (if required) and must come with a bill of sale and your trapper or hunter license or fur dealer license so I can have proof it was legally taken and that I didnt poach it LOL..
I am ecspecially interested in a badger, grey fox, and a small young raccoon.

Id like to set up a deal with a trapper (or hunter) that can supply me with the critters I cant get here myself. Also if you shoot them please dont shoot them in the head. I cant fix that...


----------



## shadowwalker (Mar 5, 2004)

Have you tried the hunting/trapping forums on internet. Or in the back of magazines like fur fish and game?


----------



## RoyalOaksRanch (Nov 14, 2003)

shadowwalker said:


> Have you tried the hunting/trapping forums on internet. Or in the back of magazines like fur fish and game?


 Most the ones Ive joined and tried have very little activity. Do you have any you might recomend?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

They will become more active now that Fall is approaching. They tend to slow some when seasons arent open Try the ones dedicated to "Varmint" hunting for furs


----------



## Rockin'B (Jan 20, 2006)

RoyalOaksRanch said:


> Most the ones Ive joined and tried have very little activity. Do you have any you might recomend?



Easily the best hunting and firearm forum on the net:

http://www.24hourcampfire.com/ubbthreads/ubbthreads.php


----------



## RoyalOaksRanch (Nov 14, 2003)

Thanks  Ill try that one


----------



## tobo6 (Jan 14, 2003)

Try going to trapperman.com

Very active, and it might take a few days to be admitted because the owner screens everyone to keep the forum safe from protesters.


----------

